# Not all is as it seems...



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Remember, a photo never lies!:grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't scroll down yet...


































Please...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

This is the background image:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

....And this is the aircraft original photo...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The original aircraft photo was cut out in photoshop.

The background photo was opened in photoshop and given horizontal motion blur.

The aircraft cutout was imported into the background image as a layer. 

A little 'fudging' of the aircraft canopy to reflect the background sky colour.

Added copyright notice, flatened all layers and saved as a .jpg....:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nicely done but the control-tower blurring doesn't look real somehow - I think its that the blur appears equal on both sides of the tower, rather than 'biased' to left or right, depending on the moving object in focus.

I tried 'playing' with it in 'Corel Photopaint 12' and I couldn't get it to work right, at least not as I wanted it to appear :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice one Donald :grin:


----------



## Flattracker (Jan 1, 2009)

To get what I think you're looking for:
Duplicate the tower layer above the original.
Blur it and then apply a mask to it. Use a gradient foreground to background on it. (Black to white) play with the length of the gradient and the opacity of it. That will leave the left of the tower less blurred than the right side.


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Very clever way to make a slightly "dull" shot(only due to the grey sky!!) into something much more interesting. Really like it Donald


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks TA


----------

